#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  DTU 2012 Placement Report

## vipul_chaudhary

Delhi Technical University Formerly called as Delhi College of Engineering is one among the Best Engineering Institutes in India Admissions for this institute are based on the AIEEE Score. DTU always perform well in case of placements and this session(2011-2012) the total number of placements are 570+ and the highest package is 40 Lakhs Per Annum.

*DTU Placements Key Statistics 2011  2012 :* 
Total Number of Companies Participated in Campus Placements : 161Total Number of Placements Made : 576Company offered Highest Salary : EPIC (40 Lakhs Per Annum)Company offered Lowest Salary : CES India, HCL Tech (3 Lakhs Per Annum)*Delhi Technical University DTU Placements Salary Ranges 2011  2012  :* 
Highest Salary Offered : Rs 40 Lakhs Per AnnumAverage Salary offered : Rs 6 Lakhs Per AnnumLowest Salary Offered : Rs 3 Lakhs Per Annum*DTU Placements 2011  2012 (Branch Wise) : 

*
*Engineering Branch*
*Offers Made*

Computer Engineering
88

Information Technology
63

Electronics & Communications Engineering
92

Electrical Engineering
91

Mechanical Engineering
100

Production & Industrial Engineering
28

Civil Engineering
54

Environmental Engineering
13

Physical Science
33

Bio-Technology
14



* DTU Placements details 2011  2012 (Company Wise) * 

*S.No*
*Company Name*
*Salary Offered in Rs Lakhs per Annum*
*Students Placed*

1
Microsoft
16
5

2
IOCL
9.33
7

3
Atrenta
6.5
2

4
Directi
10 to 14
1

5
Indian Navy
7
0

6
Goldman Sach
11
9

7
Areva
4.75
7

8
Texas Instrument
10.25 to 11.25
2

9
Morgan Stanley
10.3
2

10
Maruti Suzuki
5.25
19

11
Cosmic Circuits
7
1

12
Deloitte
6.3
23

13
works Application

0

14
Nvidia
9
2

15
Future First
7.6
6

16
The Smart Cube
5.78
8

17
TCS
3.16
14

18
FreeScale
6.5
3

19
SAP LAB
6.5
8

20
GS(E&C)
4.3
6

21
TATA Motors
5.25 to 6
15

22
Alstom
4.6
9

23
IndianBulls
4.65
9

24
EPIC
40
3

25
Bechtel
4.5
9

26
Gail
12
2

27
C-Dot
7.4
5

28
Nestle
8.25
3

29
Hero Motorcorps
5.86
4

30
L&T
3.75
10

31
Reliance Industries
5
16

32
Yahoo
9.5 to 10.2
2

33
Paypal
8
7

34
Samsung
6.25 / 8.16
20

35
Michelin
4.2
4

36
Gaursons
4.5
3

37
Ittiam
6.75  7.35
1

38
Mckinsey
9.3
2

39
Barclays
6.3
1

40
qualcomm
9.85
5

41
Sapient
4.5
15

42
Brahmos Aerospace
6.76
2

43
Infibeam
7
4

44
Nalco
6
0

45
Ernst & Young
5.75
14

46
Towers Watson

0

47
Cavium
6.4
1

48
synopsys
9.89
2

49
Samsung Engineering
4.5
5

50
Mahindra & Mahindra
6.5
1

51
MC Nally
5.62
4

52
Open Solutions
6
4

53
Emergent Ventures
5
0

54
Evalue serve
4.5 / 5.25
24

55
Musligma
4.3
8

56
BOC
4.6
1

57
Thermax
4
2

58
IVP
5.75
3

59
ZS Associate
7.5
5

60
Impetus
5
0

61
ARI

0

62
ST Erisson
7 / 7.8
4

63
Balmer Lawrie
4.19
3

64
JDA
4.7 / 5.35 (MBA 6.4 / 9.45)
6

65
Avery Dennision
4.5
3

66
Emmar MGF

0

67
Halcrow
3 to 4
6

68
Capital IQ
4.2
1

69
HCL Infosystems
4 to 7
2

70
Facebook

0

71
Tata Steels (PPO)
8
6

72
Oxylane
3.96
1

73
Oracle
6.5
0

74
Midas
10
1

75
Zycus
4.8
2

76
Astadia
4.8
2

77
Simplex
3.68
4

78
Mobicules
5
5

79
Mahindra 2 Wheelers
4.5 to 6.5
5

80
L&T Ramboll
3.4
6

81
American Express
8
2

82
IBM
3.4  3.8
17

83
Glaxo
5.5
1

84
TCS
5.25
3

85
Fractal
5
5

86
Google
4+
0

87
HSCC
4 to 5.5
2

88
Aricanda
4.75 to 3.5
1

89
Wipro
3.25 /3.5
5

90
TCIL
5
0

91
CEST
4.5
3

92
Tribal Fusion
6
10

93
United Spirit Ltd
3.5
0

94
Lanco Power
4
5

95
HCL
3.75
4

96
TERI
5.2
2

97
Siemens LTD
4.25 to 4.75
7

98
SRF
4.5
1

99
CA Technologies
6.1 to 7.12
5

100
Chambal Fertilizers
4.7
4

101
Voltas
3.4
2

102
Rancore
5
8

103
RSB (PPO)
7.5 + Benigits + Bonus
5

104
Onmoile
5
14

105
Bristlecone
4 +
4

106
Bank of America
5.5
4

107
Neuerth
4
12

108
KPMG
3.7
7

109
BPCL
8
6

110
Agnity
6
2

111
Spectral Aecom
4.5
1

112
Pitney Bowes

0

113
Telcon
9
1

114
ITD

0

115
Geiper
5.19
6

116
JP Morgan
6.5
3

117
NTPC
10
4

118
Grail Research
5
1

119
Location Labs
5
1

120
Candence
9.7  10.8
4

121
Convegence Advisiors

0

122
Usha

0

123
Social Apps
3.6
3

124
Saint Gobain
4.5
0

125
SBI General
4.4
3

126
Concept 2 Silicon
5.25 to 5.75
2

127
Halliburton
9
0

128
Lovely Professional University
4.8 +
8

129
Fors Technology Services
4.43
3

130
Samsung Heavy Industries
3 to 5
3

131
Lohia starlinkger
4.1
1

132
Sharda Group
4.1
9

133
Colabcom
6
0

134
GE Energy
5
4

135
Rock well Automatior
5.8
3

136
FMC Tech
5.6
2

137
Amazon
19
6

138
Technip
4
1

139
Piaggio
4.5
3

140
SMEC
3.6
2

141
Galgotia University
4.8
30

142
RBS

0

143
Saroj Group
5
0

144
CES India
3
6

145
Vodafone
3.6
3

146
HCL Tech
3
8

147
Yamaha
4
4

148
WSP (on site)
4.5
1

149
CISCO (off Campus)
7.03
2

150
CSC
3.27
1

151
EIL
9.8
3

152
Triune Energy
3.5
3

153
Bravo Lucy
9
1

154
IndiaMart
5 to 7
3

155
Merchartes Reseachers
4.5
0

156
Corbus
4
15

157
Delta step Learning

0

158
Andhra Bank

0

159
One 97 (off Campus)
8.5
5








  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 Placement Statistics/Report IIT Patna 2012 Placement Report NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats

----------


## cool.taniya

please update this....

----------

